# Loose Gear Wheel on 326 American Flyer Engine



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

One of the engine drive wheels (connected to the gear axle) on my 326 Hudson is loose: I can easily remove it by hand. What can I use to make it a tight fit with the axle?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can use a thread sealant, or two part epoxy, or stake the axle with a chisel to get a parallel raised edge to help grab the wheel.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

T-Man said:


> You can use a thread sealant, or two part epoxy, or stake the axle with a chisel to get a parallel raised edge to help grab the wheel.


Thank you!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If it was my engine, I would replace the wheel..The problem is the axle is a hardened piece of stock whereas the center or hub of the wheel is soft..And besides a 326 is a fairly expensive engine, I would treat it right..Do the repair correctly the first time..And make sure the wheel set is quartered correctly.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you. As it turns out, I believe this loose wheel was the root cause of the large motor armature shaft breaking. I believe the wheel was so loose that the wheels locked during operation (not staying quartered) and the motor was strong enough to break the shaft.


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

Flyernut has a very good point. However you attach it, make sure that wheel is quartered (aligned, rotated, timed, whatever it is called in your shop) properly. I re-attached one on a 21004 recently using epoxy. The bond seems strong, but the timing is off enough to cause binding in the main rod.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

miracleworker said:


> Flyernut has a very good point. However you attach it, make sure that wheel is quartered (aligned, rotated, timed, whatever it is called in your shop) properly. I re-attached one on a 21004 recently using epoxy. The bond seems strong, but the timing is off enough to cause binding in the main rod.


And now you're going to have somewhat of a problem removing that wheel because of the epoxy.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Should the 326 "gear" engine wheel have a rubber rim that contacts the track? I notice that some wheels do and some don't.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A grooved wheel uses a traction tire.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you. Is it safe to assume that the original vulcanized rubber wore off the wheel? Fortunately, the replacement traction tires are readily available.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 326. Neither one has a rubber tire on any of the wheels. I wish they did.

Like T-Man said, A wheel that gets a rubber tire will have a groove for the tire
to sit in. I doubt the tire wore away completely. They are thick.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Got it. I misunderstood the term "grooved wheel". Thanks. My original 326 doesn't have any rubber tires and I will leave them that way.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a helpful chart somewhere. Can not find it right now. It has the typical characteristics
of all Gilbert Locomotives. Key word here is typical. Nothing seems to be 100% with Gilbert
engines. I will post it when I find it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found the chart. I started a thread with it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had 283's with the rubber tires but they were not grooved, the tires were simply glued on the rim, and they did get hard and fell apart over the years..


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

mopac said:


> I found the chart. I started a thread with it.


I am new to the forum and I can't find the chart you referred. It sounds very useful. After doing many searches and looking at photos, I believe the 326's never had any type of rubber on the engine tires.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Lou, click on" Possible helpful chart " thread. And then click on the lnk I posted.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Got it! Great chart and I am reviewing it now. Thank you!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Gilbert did not glue those rubber tires on flyernut. There are sellers on ebay that sell a kit for rubber tires.
Kit includes thinner rubber tires and a tube of superglue. For ungrooved wheels. Not a Gilbert product.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

I purchased a 326 that needed some work and it had one wheel that appeared to have "vulcanized rubber" on it. The rubber was in good shape. The opposite wheel was a normal all metal wheel and no rubber. I did glue one of the rubber tires on that wheel (both wheels were rear wheels and connected to the armature shaft).


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> If it was my engine, I would replace the wheel..The problem is the axle is a hardened piece of stock whereas the center or hub of the wheel is soft..And besides a 326 is a fairly expensive engine, I would treat it right..Do the repair correctly the first time..And make sure the wheel set is quartered correctly.


Hi Flyernut, I am working on a 302 that has this issue. I was considering filling the axle hole with Solder or JB Metal and redrilling so that I would maintain the press fit (no glue action) to save the wheel. Thoughts? I have used your solder trick on my boiler caps and wondered if this might be a good application. With solder though, I am probably likely to lose the insulator... Just thinking out loud, would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks! 
Tim


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> Hi Flyernut, I am working on a 302 that has this issue. I was considering filling the axle hole with Solder or JB Metal and redrilling so that I would maintain the press fit (no glue action) to save the wheel. Thoughts? I have used your solder trick on my boiler caps and wondered if this might be a good application. With solder though, I am probably likely to lose the insulator... Just thinking out loud, would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!
> Tim


Good morning Tim.. I've tried several methods to tighten the hole in the hub but none were successful.Sounds like that hub is just plain worn out, and your best bet would be to just replace it with a good one. If you need one I have many spares here, I can send you one through the mail, just let me know if it's the studded rear wheel or the plain front wheel.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Good morning Tim.. I've tried several methods to tighten the hole in the hub but none were successful.Sounds like that hub is just plain worn out, and your best bet would be to just replace it with a good one. If you need one I have many spares here, I can send you one through the mail, just let me know if it's the studded rear wheel or the plain front wheel.


Thanks Flyernut!
I think I have one here that will work, I just have to pull it off of an old chassy and see if it will clean up well enough to match well. Yeah, after posting I was pretty sure how you would answer, and as always I highly value your input and approach. I picked up a little hobby lathe, so now I am also excited to try an precision drill/chassy bush/ other technical train project, but filling and drilling a wheel hub would be counter productive. Have a wonderful day sir! 
Tim


----------

